
Capitalism: The “Software Craftsmanship” movement excludes people - fagnerbrack
https://twitter.com/wchinfeman/status/1056321295762243585
======
fagnerbrack
My contributions to the discussion start here:
[https://twitter.com/FagnerBrack/status/1056332739434041344](https://twitter.com/FagnerBrack/status/1056332739434041344)

